# striped oil drain bolt!!! Please help :



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

some mechanic striped my bolt for oil release.:banghead: NOW i got the new oil pan... but i go under to release the oil wich was being held in place by a silicone fortified temporary bolt that mechanic put on till i get new pan. this small bolt that u remove to release oil actually gos inside an even bigger bolt. so im wonder can i just go to dealer and replace this big bolt and small bolt combo instead of entire fukin pan?????? thanks for the help peeps


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

MyJettasNoJet914 said:


> some mechanic striped my bolt for oil release.:banghead: NOW i got the new oil pan... but i go under to release the oil wich was being held in place by a silicone fortified temporary bolt that mechanic put on till i get new pan. this small bolt that u remove to release oil actually gos inside an even bigger bolt. so im wonder can i just go to dealer and replace this big bolt and small bolt combo instead of entire fukin pan?????? thanks for the help peeps


 First off the mechanic is paying this right ? 
If he is just get the pan since he did strip it. 
What big bolt are you talking about ? theres only a drain plug ?:what:


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

Bikerboy324 said:


> First off the mechanic is paying this right ?
> If he is just get the pan since he did strip it.
> What big bolt are you talking about ? theres only a drain plug ?:w
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

So why don't you go back to the mechanic and make him pay for the pan and thats end of story.? 
Hahaha I would have said the same... The things not OEM lol 
WEll some mechanics get really lazy and don't take the time to do the job right. Thats why just do a oil change yourself next time


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

the guys a friends of my mothers and hes having some problems in his personal life right now. lol, he hada heartattack n **** (hes only 35) n i aint tryin to bust his balls for 100buks. honestly, i havent been to him in 5 months. The 1 time i didnt have time to do the oilchange in my driveway and decided to go to goodyear, they fukt it up just like the first mechanic. lmao just my luck


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

MyJettasNoJet914 said:


> the guys a friends of my mothers and hes having some problems in his personal life right now. lol, he hada heartattack n **** (hes only 35) n i aint tryin to bust his balls for 100buks. honestly, i havent been to him in 5 months. The 1 time i didnt have time to do the oilchange in my driveway and decided to go to goodyear, they fukt it up just like the first mechanic. lmao just my luck


 Hmm is he a mechanic that owns a shop or just a mechanic that goes to peopls houses and fixes things ? 
Yea that is kind of sad but hey see what you can do and make a decision. 
Yea all those places **** up your drain plugs and who knows what. Never trust Jiffy lube and others take it to a Real Euro mechanic or motorsports spot there are many out there for pretty cheap.


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

Bikerboy324 said:


> Hmm is he a mechanic that owns a shop or just a mechanic that goes to peopls houses and fixes things ?
> Yea that is kind of sad but hey see what you can do and make a decision.
> Yea all those places **** up your drain plugs and who knows what. Never trust Jiffy lube and others take it to a Real Euro mechanic or motorsports spot there are many out there for pretty cheap.


 nah, hes got his own shop. :sly: guess he prefers hondas and toyotas. i got a new rethreader bolt/ drain plug, no leaks or nothin, just an extra oil pan in my garage. nice talkin to u bro, thanks for ur concerns man.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

MyJettasNoJet914 said:


> nah, hes got his own shop. :sly: guess he prefers hondas and toyotas. i got a new rethreader bolt/ drain plug, no leaks or nothin, just an extra oil pan in my garage. nice talkin to u bro, thanks for ur concerns man.


 Oh your welcome good luck and hope no problems happen.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

a lot of mechanics will run a tap or heli-coil the original, or just force a bigger bolt into it:thumbdown:...but this is dirty and can get metal shards in the oil, and almost always leaks and re-strips in the future. What i've done on cars with messed up drain plugs is get an o2 bung, bronze it on to the existing drain hole(weld), and your good to go :thumbup:. If your cars anything like the 2.0L then the transmission has to be removed (or moved) to gain access to the oil pan bolts...so oil pan replacement is kind of a big job.


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

harmankardon35 said:


> a lot of mechanics will run a tap or heli-coil the original, or just force a bigger bolt into it:thumbdown:...but this is dirty and can get metal shards in the oil, and almost always leaks and re-strips in the future. What i've done on cars with messed up drain plugs is get an o2 bung, bronze it on to the existing drain hole(weld), and your good to go :thumbup:. If your cars anything like the 2.0L then the transmission has to be removed (or moved) to gain access to the oil pan bolts...so oil pan replacement is kind of a big job.


 thanks man, but we allready settled the problem. good looks tho, i learned something new


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

lolol damn weschester mechanics a vdub aint your ordinary American made car lmao


----------

